# [reseau] ping OK mais requete HTTP marche pas

## bixibu

Bonjour  :Wink: 

Je suis en train d'installer une gentoo chez moi (2007). mes partitions sont faites, je suis rendu a l'etape  : telecharger l'archive stage3.. je suis donc toujours sur le live CD et j'ai booter en mode "gentoo" (tout basique quoi)

hors quand je fais un "links gentoo.org", rien ne s'affiche.. j'ai juste un "request sended" et pas de réponses ....

Pareil pour google.Fr avec ou sans www ou htpp

pareil avec wget de n'importe quel fichier

par contre si je ping seulement ca marche parfaitement (j'ai comparé les IP en retournant sous windows)

Etrange? la carte reseau pourtant l'air bien configurer (ping ok..).

Serait-ce un probleme de firewall (yen a un qui s'active sur le liveCD?)

merci  :Wink: 

ps:oui oui j'ai essayé les URL sous toutes les formes imaginables et sur pleins de sites dont je connais les adresses par coeur

----------

## geekounet

Vérifie la valeur de ton MTU, sur ta Gentoo et sur le routeur  :Smile: 

----------

## razer

 *bixibu wrote:*   

> Bonjour 
> 
> par contre si je ping seulement ca marche parfaitement (j'ai comparé les IP en retournant sous windows)
> 
> ps:oui oui j'ai essayé les URL sous toutes les formes imaginables et sur pleins de sites dont je connais les adresses par coeur

 

Donc tu ping des URL ou des IP ? Ton DNS fonctionne ? Tu n'as pas encore configuré de firewall ?

----------

## Desintegr

Essaye de désactiver le TCP Window Scaling, ça peut poser des problèmes avec certains routeurs.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_window_scale_option

----------

## salamandrix

euh une idée bête : /etc/resolv.conf existe bien et est viable ?

----------

## El_Goretto

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> euh une idée bête : /etc/resolv.conf existe bien et est viable ?

 

Bien sûr sinon le ping ne passerait pas.

+1 geekounet

----------

## loopx

 *salamandrix wrote:*   

> euh une idée bête : /etc/resolv.conf existe bien et est viable ?

 

Ben que oui c'est ca ...

tu es sur le livecd => /etc/resolv.conf a été configuré tout seul (probablement)

tu chroot => tu utilise /mnt/gentoo/etc/resolv.conf (qui n'existe pas, faut le copier ...)

 :Smile: 

si tu fais un ping www.google.be, je parie qu'il resort pas l'ip

----------

## geekounet

Non, si vous lisiez mieux, vous verriez que son DNS fonctionne :

 *bixibu wrote:*   

> hors quand je fais un "links gentoo.org", rien ne s'affiche.. j'ai juste un "request sended" et pas de réponses ....
> 
> Pareil pour google.Fr avec ou sans www ou htpp
> 
> pareil avec wget de n'importe quel fichier

 

=> Ce qui veut dire que l'adresse DNS est résolu, le client a ammorcé une connexion sur l'adresse récupérée (le SYN/ACK est passé) et il y a envoyé sa requête. Mais vu que la réponse pour une page web prend généralement plusieurs paquets et qu'il n'en reçoit aucun, ça indique probablement une erreur de MTU (taille maximale des paquets réceptionnables par la carte ethernet/le modem/etc.) ou dans ce même genre,  qui empêche donc cette réception correcte.

----------

## bixibu

Merci de vos réponses  :Wink: 

Je vais tester l'histoire du MTU, mais a priori geekounet et Desintegr seraient dans le bon 

ps:oui je merite le buché pour etre chez alice, je sais :'(

----------

## bixibu

he bien messieurs merci de votre aide  :Wink: 

La manip marche tres bien :

sysctl -w net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0

par contre, je dois la taper a chaque redemarrage, yaurait t'il une manip propre pour faire cela?

Bonne nuit   :Razz: 

----------

## bob1977

Tu peux ecrire cette valeur dans le fichier /etc/sysctl.conf :

net.ipv4.tcp_window_scaling=0

----------

## bixibu

 :Shocked: 

Oui j'etais fatigué hier soir, ca me semble assez logique effectivement..   :Razz: 

Sinon j'ai un autre petit probleme, j'hesite a ouvrir un topic juste pour ca :

Sur ma nouvelle install, quand je redemarre,j'ai une erreur juste apres l'etape "initializing mdev" :

Determining block root device

   device 100 is not a valid root block device

   Please type an other blablabla...

Et la si je tape manuellement /dev/sda (à la place de 100) ca marche parfaitement... Le probleme vient juste du fait qu'il tente de booter sur 100 .. il vient d'où ce 100 lol? :d

Ce genre de bug vient uniquement d'un soucis dans lilo.conf ? (que je posterais ce soir au pire)

----------

## bob1977

On avance petit à petit.

 Pour ton autre problème, je dirais que c'est que tu as mal configuré lilo ou fstab.

  Dans /etc/lilo.conf, il faut que tu aies ça:

```
boot=/dev/sda

image=/boot/vmlinuz_latest

   label="latest_gentoo"

   root=/dev/sda1

   append="acpi=on"

   read-only
```

Tu remplaces /dev/sda1 par la partition où tu as mis gentoo et /boot/vmlinuz_latest par le noyau que tu as compilé.

 Dans ton fstab, il faut commenter les lignes qui commencent par /dev/BOOT , /dev/ROOT, /dev/SWAP et rajouter au moins /dev/sda1 et les options qui vont bien. Par exemple:

```
#/dev/BOOT      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime   1 2

#/dev/ROOT      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

#/dev/SWAP      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/sda1      /      ext3      noatime         0 1

```

----------

## polytan

Pourquoi encore utiliser lilo ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Pourquoi encore utiliser lilo ?

 

Il y a bien des antiquaires  :Wink: .

----------

## bixibu

Pourquoi lilo? Aucune raison objective il est vrai mais j'ai eu de gros soucis avec Grub sous une precedente install de debian.. lilo avait resolu mon probleme.. et j'ai pas cherche a retomber dans les soucis avec grub depuis :d

Rien d'objectif bien sur  :Wink: 

Bon je reboot et viens poster mes fichiers lilo et fstab (sous lynx attention :p)

----------

## El_Goretto

Pour nourrir le troll, quand on débute, lilo est quand même carrément plus simple, et il a l'immense avantage d'avoir une option "-u" ...

----------

## nico_calais

 *polytan wrote:*   

> Pourquoi encore utiliser lilo ?

 

A te lire, on pourrait croire que lilo est mort.

Qu'est ce que grub apporte de plus à lilo ? Il fait du café pendant qu'il se charge ? ^^

grub et lilo font le même taf. Après, c'est une question de goût. Et oui, il y a encore des utilisateurs de lilo   :Smile: 

----------

## geekounet

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

> grub et lilo font le même taf. Après, c'est une question de goût. Et oui, il y a encore des utilisateurs de lilo  

 

Genre tu m'expliques le netboot avec lilo ?  :Rolling Eyes:  Lilo est moins avancé que Grub  :Wink: 

----------

## kwenspc

sans parler du fait qu'à chaque modif de la conf sous lilo faut aller taper une enième fois dans le MBR. (fin ça a ptet changer, ça doit faire 5 ans que j'ai pas touché à lilo  :Laughing: )

----------

## polytan

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> sans parler du fait qu'à chaque modif de la conf sous lilo faut aller taper une enième fois dans le MBR. (fin ça a ptet changer, ça doit faire 5 ans que j'ai pas touché à lilo )

 

C'est de ça que je veux parler, je trouve plutot agacant de devoir lancer une commande une fois qu'on a édité la conf. Ou plutot, je préfère ne pas avoir à penser à le faire, quand je touche à la conf de l'OS manager, je n'ai qu'une envie, rebooter et j'oublie(ais) souvent de mettre à jour lilo (il y a longtemps, certes).

Qu'elle est cette option -u ?

----------

